# RELATIONSHIP BETWEEN UBER & DRIVERS



## UberNorthStar (Jul 7, 2015)

This thread was started b/c I was getting ready to go off topic on the tipping thread I was on.

If the driver's relationship to Uber is (supposedly) that of an independent contractor, _what is Uber's relationship to the driver? _Uber is the *driver's* *client.* Basically drivers rent the Uber app to the tune of 20% of their income each month_. _If drivers were really ICs, Uber would not interfere with the gratuity from a rider (service recipient) to a driver (service provider). Uber says it is _just providing the app to connect driver w/rider,_ right?

"You don't need cash when you ride with Uber. Once you arrive at your destination, your fare is automatically charged to your credit card on file - there's no need to tip."
Under _help.uber.com_

Uber Taxi is a horse of a different color. Riders are allowed to put what percentage of their trip they wish to tip an UberT driver into the app. At the end of the UberT article is the statement _(paraphrased) It is not necessary to tip other drivers.
_
When this post was written this morning I included the url links where the info was found. This post was edited by a third party.


----------



## Adbam (Jun 25, 2015)

They are have drivers deliver things on the 26th and I think the courts decided FedEx drivers were employees also.


----------

